# Mac OSX - Is there a decent PVR solution?



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi all,

My friend has a powerful desktop Mac and a USB Freeview tuner.

He really likes my TiVo after seeing it in action, and would like to know if there is a bit of software that meant he could utilise his Mac as a PVR?

I've had a quick search and can't see anything so I thought here would be the place to ask  thanks guys.


----------



## fishd (Jun 7, 2002)

Not sure about your friends USB freeview adapter but I bought a USB Elgato EyeTV DVB adapter and that came with EyeTV. I can set recordings from the application or it plugs into tvtv.co.uk and I can set recordings there.

Works well and can auto-export to iTunes if you like.


----------



## Anndra (Oct 12, 2004)

Try http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/14209

Or get a TiVo and TiVoTool for OS X.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

I have a Mac Power PC and a 'tricked up' TiVo. Windows has TyTools, we Mac people have TiVoTool. Its a one button operation, no fuss, no nonsense, will even put your recordings directly onto your video iPod too. Ahhh its a mans world with a Mac  
Of course, we cannot discuss the practice of moving things from one device to another here, but please feel free to PM me for futher details.

Regards


----------

